# trail riding with no bit?



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone here trail ride with a bitless bridle or maybe just a halter and reins or a sidepull? Blossom (my new to me 16 yr. old KMSH) seems to hate every bit I try on her. She rides in the round pen and around the farm with a halter and lead rope, but I'm hesitant to try this on the trail.

At her pre-purchase vet check, the vet rode her around in just a halter and gave her a great report. (I never expected him to ride her!) I've had no issues with her as long as we go out with other horses, but I know she's nervous when alone. I never, ever ride alone. She's just constantly mouthing the bit and dropping her head like she's trying to avoid it. Her mouth clamps shut like a vise when I go to put the bit in. Other than that, she's never refused to do anything asked of her and she's really, really kind.

She's had her teeth checked and floated so it's not a tooth issue and my hands aren't an issue. Her previous owner said she really liked a rider with light hands, and watched us carefully when I tried her out. She stops like a champ on a verbal whoa and is really sensitive to leg pressure. Would I be nuts to try this???


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

I would be concerned about riding in just a halter and lead rope with a nervous horse on a trail...especially one new to you. My first suggestion would be to make sure you have done lots of ground work with her to establish respect between the 2 of you if you haven't already.

Second, I would suggest trying either a bosal or hackamore on her to see which she is most comfortable in. I understand Myler bits have some good bits for horses with anxiety issues with bits, but I ride in a bosal currently for tuning up with my horse on the trail and it still gives me good control. Its my understanding that you need to have soft hands with the bosal too in order to be sure you don't do damage to any nerves, etc. I haven't rode my mare in a hackamore but I'm going to try it this weekend. I have a friend who has a mare that can only be rode in a hackamore due to someone tearing up her mouth in her past...she even barrel races that way. Hope this helps!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I posted a message in your profile about my experiences, w/a similar problem. Have you retired yet?


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

If you just want to trail ride and your horse is fairly bomb-proof and your communication with her is fine this way, then go for it. As for bits, there could be numerous things since it isn't her teeth - so many in fact that you'd have to just jump in and try things. She could have a shallow mouth, narrow - wide - need a particular type of bit to be comfy - she might like mullens, snaffles or dogbones - you'd just have to beg/borrow/steal from friends and try different things. Meanwhile, keep riding in your halter if it is working - no real reason not to! 

As for hacks, I like the reinsman little S hacks when riding with groups especially when someone brings a horse that is a little 'off' that day 'between the ears' - horses feed off each others energy and the option to have control if needed is nice- the little S hack works with curb action and depending on how tight you make the chin strap, well - it can have plenty of 'whoa' down to 'nothing' depending on what your horse prefers. I put something on the nose part of the reinsman hack tho - a thin layer of neoprene - it is rough by itself - but a great addition to your tack collection for casual riding with friends.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a hot, foward seven-year-old SSH I ride in a rope halter excusively. In fact, I complete in endurance with rope halter. :lol: If it works, it works. 

I've never had control issues in a rope halter. Rope halters are actually "harsher" than a normal snaffle bit. The pressure is just put on a different location. Some horses like nose pressure; some horses like mouth pressure. It's all pressure though, so soft hands apply. Bit doesn't equal control just as much as bitless doesn't equal "kind" or "easy."

I ride in a rope halter because my mare is "claustrophobic". She doesn't like having pressure on her mouth, and riding in a bit makes her feel "trapped." She locks her jaw, tenses up, and acts out. Nose pressure allows her to move her jaw more freely, making her less anxious. She's a whole new horse bitless. Still a handful, but so much better. :lol:

If you want to try a rope halter or sidepull, I encourage you. Make sure your cues are solid in the arena. Master the one-rein stop in your bitless setup before heading outside. :wink:


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Anyone here trail ride with a bitless bridle or maybe just a halter and reins or a sidepull? 

Yes to your question. 
I prefer to ride without a bit and so does my horse. Every horse is different and every rider is different.


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I have ridden my horse in several snaffles to find his prefered mouth/cheek piece, a mechanical hackamore, an "Indian rope hackamore", a "haltamore", a little S hack, and several styles of rope halters.

He works best in either a simple, thick rope halter or a little S. I too have a reinsman little S hackamore and I have tried it on all of our horses and they all go pretty well in it. Rope halters too.

I haven't had any problems trail riding in rope halters or hackamore. I rode my guy on a 6-7 mile trail through the mountains and he was great. Control wasn't an issue for me but Skip is my steady-eddy. My mom's gelding is pretty forward and after a few rides in a rope halter he was fine. Didn't have a single problem on that same trail ride through steep, narrow mountain trails with quite a few other horses even though it was his first trail ride since we moved 4 years ago!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I have thought of riding with both a bit and a bitless bridle on the trail until I know how it works. Just have 2 sets of reins. Haven't tried it yet, but I have thought of it.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Cacowgirl said:


> I posted a message in your profile about my experiences, w/a similar problem. Have you retired yet?


Friday is my last day!!!! It can't come soon enough!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I trail ride bitless!

I used to use an "Indian Hackamore" but that eventually led to my mare just running straight through any and all pressure I applied on the reins.

After retraining her to pressure, I discovered that she actually goes super well in a rope halter so I made one specifically for her, with rings between the nose knots and the chin knot. It's not great for any sort of "collection" type work but it's perfect for just about everything else.
I do avoid using it in tense or high stakes situations, just because of her history with the Indian Hackamore, but I'm sure she would be fine - I'm the one who's nervous! haha

Here's a picture of what I use (you can see the rings for reins, I had the reins connected to the chin loop for this picture  )


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

My (very experienced) friend often does. She has a bridle with a bit that is removable to convert to a halter (can't name it or describe better). On familiar/easy trails she'll often ride bitless, but can pop the bit on easily if the terrain gets difficult or her horse gets antsy.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I have had (and have now) horses only ridden wearing a mechanical hackamore. I prefer the short shank variety. I have a soft touch but have seen pretty unhappy horses if the rider is heavy handed.
A couple of years ago my husband had an aged Appy gelding. We started with a bit, went to a hack and ended up with a side-pull. He was so happy with that!
Ride with what works best for you and your horse.


----------



## rrock129 (Jun 27, 2012)

I trail ride my horse in a dr cook bitless bridle. My horse is one of those who tends to test his rider and he has a lot of go...so he can be a huge handful sometimes. The amount of control I have with the bitless bridle is just as good as I do with a bit. I decided to try a bitless bridle with him because he tends to fuss around with the bit (tossing his head, turning his head sideways, and just trying to move the bit around his mouth), especially when he gets really worked up.

I had known my horse for several years and we had good communication and respect for each other before I decided to try a bitless bridle on him. And then I spent a lot of arena time in the bitless bridle before going out on trails. When I started him on trails in it, I still carried around his regular bridle for a while but found I never needed it so I stopped carrying it around. I'm really happy with how well he does in it.

But I've had other horses that I tried the bitless bridle on but they didn't like it and would rather stick to the bit. So while I'm pleased with my bitless bridle, I wouldn't recommend using it on a horse you don't know well or if you don't have a trainer around for guidance.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> My (very experienced) friend often does. She has a bridle with a bit that is removable to convert to a halter (can't name it or describe better). On familiar/easy trails she'll often ride bitless, but can pop the bit on easily if the terrain gets difficult or her horse gets antsy.


That sounds like a halter bridle. Very popular with endurance riders. I believe they were "invented"/designed first in Australia.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I've had my mare since she was 3yrs. with 30 days of riding on her. I rode her for the first 3yrs. with a rope halter/bareback pad trail riding. She responds great with the halter but I got a biteless bridle I have used on her for about 2yrs. now and I've never had a problem with no control of her. I also started using a saddle about 4 or 5 yrs. ago now LOL funny thing was I rode with the bareback pad and never once fell off and last year I fell off twice with a saddle!
I did alot of work with her in the round pen when I first got her, making sure I had that WHOA, she's never bolted on me but she used to quite frequently spin on me when something scared her, that hardly happens now though.......I have never ridden a horse with a bite.....


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

HagonNag said:


> I've had no issues with her as long as we go out with other horses.. She stops like a champ on a verbal whoa and is really sensitive to leg pressure. Would I be nuts to try this???



Do you have a friend or two who would be willing to go along with you, knowing its a test situation? If so, sounds like the perfect thing to try.

Personally, our horses go in s-hacks on trail, but I have known horses I wouldn't have ridden that way if my life depended on it! :lol: So much just depends on the individual horse and the rider holding the reins.




















I also know people who start their rides with bits, then take them off later as the horse settles down. This guy started off in a kimberwicke, then we were able to remove the bit totally.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Agree it depends on the horse really and what form of bitless you go for
We use Dr Cook bridles with no trouble but our current horses though forward going arent at all spooky and know the meaning of whoa
We did have a very forward going OTTB that had no brakes whatsoever in any bit but was easily stopped in an English hackamore for general riding and a German Hackamore when he was jumped and you needed a bit more finesse.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I ride my mare (4YO TB) on the trail in a rope indian hackamore. Mild, she likes it okay. Hoping to get a little-S soon.

She had a MAJOR freak out on the trail a couple weeks ago. I mean MAJOR. Out of her mind, shaking, afraid for her life. (Stupid ^$%@#*& cows!)

And even with just that little piece of rope across her nose, I was able to keep her from killing us. 

Point being, if a horse isn't going to listen to you, it doesn't matter what is on their face or in their mouth. They will ignore you if they want. Lucky for me, my honest little mare was listening to me. (Though the ride still didn't end well; I made the mistake of getting off. She doesn't listen as well on the ground! :lol

If your horse goes well bitless, try it on the trail. If they do better in a bit, use that. What matters is that the horse is paying attention to you.

JMHO.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I've had good success using mechanical hackamores on my horses for trail riding. The ones I use are short shanked with a fleece covered leather nose band and leather curb strap (not the chain one it comes with). That style has good stopping power should you ever need it but not the face breaking action of those hackamores with the long shanks and narrow nosebands. I ride with a long or loose rein, I use a give and take action for direction (rather than steady pressure) and the horses go very happily in them. 

There's a style I've been considering as I've got one mare that is particularly responsive (this one is also more comfortable without a bit as she has a low palate). It's designed by a lady in Australia and it's a direct pull type. I believe it's called a "Lightrider" bridle - she has a website and you can order there. You might want to check that out.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

For our ongoing trip, boyfriend and I both ride in a rope 'hackamore' - a rope halter with chin loops for a mecate rein. His horse : headstrong and stubborn but unflappable. Mine : inexperienced and can be spooky, tendency to see monsters. We worked on the ground and in the corral first, but not a huge amount.
Around 1000km so far, and no probs. I say go for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Personally, our horses go in s-hacks on trail, but I have known horses I wouldn't have ridden that way if my life depended on it! :lol: So much just depends on the individual horse and the rider holding the reins.


Does the s-hack have an advantage over a bit? If so, in what way?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Sunny said:


> ...Point being, if a horse isn't going to listen to you, it doesn't matter what is on their face or in their mouth. They will ignore you if they want...


I disagree. You have better control of the nose with a bit than with most bitless bridles because of the mechanics of the design. That is certainly true of sidepull halters.

See where the rope halter rides on the horse's face below? That gives poor control of the nose:










Also, some bit designs apply a clear cue of poll pressure, which some horses understand better.

Further, with my spooky mare, the subtle feel of a bit compared to any bitless design I've tried USUALLY helps me to calm her down BEFORE she bolts. I get regular practice with 'near-bolts' on her, and a bit makes it easier to tell her I'm there and that I know what to do.

None of that makes bitless bad. It works very well for some horses. I would love to get Mia calm enough to go back to bitless with her, but I'm not certain that will be possible. OTOH, I'd have no problem with riding Trooper (pictured above) bitless in the desert.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Chevaux said:


> ...There's a style I've been considering as I've got one mare that is particularly responsive (this one is also more comfortable without a bit as she has a low palate). It's designed by a lady in Australia and it's a direct pull type. I believe it's called a "Lightrider" bridle - she has a website and you can order there. You might want to check that out.


Checked it out...she has a good summary of bitless styles here:

Bitless Bridles - LightRider Bitless Bridles

However, I do disagree with her quote from Dr Cook: "_Every horse is physically handicapped, not to mention psychologically harmed by having a metal rod placed in its sensitive mouth, to which rod (or rods) a pair of straps are attached that enable highly focused pressures of 30 lbs and more to be applied to the soft and hard tissues of the mouth._" That is an extreme overstatement. If a bit caused pain, my mare would be uncontrollable in one. I'm inclined to dislike anyone who is a fan of Dr Cook...

I've also been tempted to try this:










http://www.buckarooleather.com/hobbles/category/31/headstalls/sidepulls/sidepull-headstalls.html


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

BSMS, I do not ride in rope halters for that reason.

We will agree to disagree.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your help and advice.

Jim and I went out last night to celebrate our retirement with Iridehorses and his wife. Bill rides with us all the time and he's loaned me the bosal he made to ride with his horse, Bonny. 

Since I have absolutely no experience with hackamores or bosals, I'm letting Bill be my guide. Blossom is 16, she has NEVER done anything but listen to me on the trail (admittedly there haven't been many trail rides given the constraints of time of year, work and weather --- she came t6o me in late October.) I'm hoping this will work. I'm very aware that if my hands arent' light, it can be painful to her. She listens to my leg so well, and it only takes the lightest, lightest touch on the reins, so I'm optimistic that this may be our solution. 

Since Friday was my last day at work (YAY!!!) I have lots of time to play around with this on the farm before we try it on the trails. I'll let y'all know how it goes!

Thanks again,
Hag


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations on your retirement. Happy Trails to you.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

If you can ride in one, then why not?

Ride your horse in a outdoor arena or pasture and just see what you may possibly need to work on. Or even try a mini-trail. See how your horse reacts, see what you need to work on.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Celeste said:


> Does the s-hack have an advantage over a bit? If so, in what way?


For us, it allows the horses to eat and drink freely. Not to say that horses wearing bits can't drink or eat, but seems a lot less hassle to not have to chew around a bit (and certainly much better for my lazy self to not have a gross bit to clean after the ride).

Also on days like today (very cold), not having to warm up a bit before asking the horse to take it is pretty convenient too. :lol:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll throw this caution out to the OP and those reading. For a well broke trail horse, go for it as you likely aren't using your bit much anyway. 

What I do highly recommend is not to hop onto your newly bought horse or one that is green on the trail with no bit. Why? Seen a lot of runaway out of control horses from idiots doing just that.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Darrin said:


> I'll throw this caution out to the OP and those reading. For a well broke trail horse, go for it as you likely aren't using your bit much anyway.
> 
> What I do highly recommend is not to hop onto your newly bought horse or one that is green on the trail with no bit. Why? Seen a lot of runaway out of control horses from idiots doing just that.


I don't think I would refer to them as idiots......I quess in your eyes i was an idiot but I've never had my mare in 8yrs. bolt/rear or buck out on the trail.....I did put alot of time working with her which I think makes a huge difference....


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I once had a very nervous Quarter Horse, who acted exactly like you described. We got a curb bit with a "cricket" in it that the horse could play with on her tongue. A cricket is a copper rowel-like piece fitted into the bit that the horse can spin with its tongue. It settled her right down. Best trail horse I ever had. I rarely saw animals on the trail, though, because she kept that cricket going all the time and you could hear it for quite a ways. She loved that bit, and she was as calm as the morning when she was wearing it.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree with Darrin a couple of replys up here. Too often people will get a new or green horse and think they can jump on and get right out and about. It is "unwise" to first not be familiar with the horse or know how the horse will respond to equipment.
Personally, I like bitless. I have a green mare. I use a snaffle right now but I look forward to the day when we can go bitless but that time is down the road a ways.
Do the homework, stay safe and enjoy the ride.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Question re the s-hack, or any other type of bitless... 

My horse can be heavy on the hands if you don't have enough hardware. I quickly moved from medium French link full cheek to thin snaffle o-ring to medium port medium shank and a kimberwick for our English work. He will luxate my bad shoulder on lesser bits but is fingertip light on the heavier gear.

My question is, in anyone's experience, has a horse this heavy ever been a good candidate for bitless? 

My trainer lightened him up with a twisted snaffle but as soon as you revert back to something gentler, he reverts to heavy. 

He is the same with leg aids, fyi. Big spurs = lightest of touches. No spurs = flapping like a headless chicken to NO response.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

phantomhorse13 said:


> For us, it allows the horses to eat and drink freely. Not to say that horses wearing bits can't drink or eat, but seems a lot less hassle to not have to chew around a bit (and certainly much better for my lazy self to not have a gross bit to clean after the ride).
> 
> Also on days like today (very cold), not having to warm up a bit before asking the horse to take it is pretty convenient too. :lol:


yep definitely an endurance rider thing that's for sure - and they are light - not so much hardware on the face like other hacks.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

hemms said:


> Question re the s-hack, or any other type of bitless...
> 
> My horse can be heavy on the hands if you don't have enough hardware. I quickly moved from medium French link full cheek to thin snaffle o-ring to medium port medium shank and a kimberwick for our English work. He will luxate my bad shoulder on lesser bits but is fingertip light on the heavier gear.
> 
> ...


Good Grief I have to suggest that if your trainer had to 'lighten' a horse by using a twisted snaffle then they are not the sort of trainer you would want within a hundred miles of a horse. Same deal with the use of spurs. A horse can feel a fly land on him so IMHO no horse ever needed spurs.

It shouldn't matter whether you ride with a bit or not to how your horse goes. personally I ride my horses in a cross under bridle (no bit). This included a huge Tb who was very forward moving and loved to move out and my little Ausie stock horse, (nick named the Pocket Rocket on the CTR circuit).
They both went/go fabulously well in this bridle (I no longer have the big chap - hence the past tense)
They both went beautifully in a Myler snaffle as well but I like the bitless approach because, as someone mentioned for the long ride, I like the idea that my horse can easily snatch and graze as we go.:shock:


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Good Grief I have to suggest that if your trainer had to 'lighten' a horse by using a twisted snaffle then they are not the sort of trainer you would want within a hundred miles of a horse. Same deal with the use of spurs. A horse can feel a fly land on him so IMHO no horse ever needed spurs.
> 
> It shouldn't matter whether you ride with a bit or not to how your horse goes. personally I ride my horses in a cross under bridle (no bit). This included a huge Tb who was very forward moving and loved to move out and my little Ausie stock horse, (nick named the Pocket Rocket on the CTR circuit).
> They both went/go fabulously well in this bridle (I no longer have the big chap - hence the past tense)
> They both went beautifully in a Myler snaffle as well but I like the bitless approach because, as someone mentioned for the long ride, I like the idea that my horse can easily snatch and graze as we go.:shock:


Opposing view:

If your horse is "fingertip light" with the "heavier gear", that's what you ought to be using. If he is light on that gear it will not be uncomfortable for him. He obviously knows what he can get away with, and when. You may be able to transition back to "lighter" gear once you have a handle on him and both of you have your communication issues sorted out.

Contrary to some opinions, a properly adjusted bit in the horse's mouth is not uncomfortable and the horse can easily eat around it. The bit only gets uncomfortable when the horse resists it, regardless of how aggressive the bit may appear. When a horse resists the bit, it _should _cause some discomfort. If the horse's mouth has become so hard that it is no longer responsive to the bit, a twisted wire snaffle will remind him of his manners fairly quickly, causing him to resist less, and thereby helping soften his mouth once again. Once the horse is responsive to the harsher bit, he can be transitioned back to the less aggressive bit. 

Many trainers will "lighten-up" a horse who is heavy on the bit by going to a thinner snaffle or a twisted wire snaffle. There is nothing wrong in that. Your horse needs it.

I am a proponent of spurs for training. I find horses respond quicker, more eagerly, and are more willing and obedient when I train with spurs. They learn faster. This eventually translates into a submissive, obedient, safe, and happy horse, which comes with the added benefit making a happy rider. I don't always ride with them, but I train with them.

Just because you wear spurs doesn't mean you are cruel with them, and the fact that you use an aggressive bit doesn't mean you are causing injury to the horse. Someone, at some point, must teach your horse discipline. That involves causing some level of discomfort for disobedience. If you can ride without doing that, then someone else has done it for you and you can thank your trainer...though he/she may be more than a hundred miles away.:wink:


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree with you in theory Thenrie, but in my experience there are very few riders who ride well enough to be riding a horse wearing or using these types of 'hardwear'.
I have seen too many horses with sores on their sides from spurs and horses with the roofs of their mouths so bruised they cannot tolerate any bit.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Merlot said:


> I agree with you in theory Thenrie, but in my experience there are very few riders who ride well enough to be riding a horse wearing or using these types of 'hardwear'.
> I have seen too many horses with sores on their sides from spurs and horses with the roofs of their mouths so bruised they cannot tolerate any bit.


Bruised mouths and sores from spurs?
Those people should take up another sport.............


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I find this discussion about bit vs bitless very interesting because I have gone in the opposite direction. When I got my horse, she was terrible about bridling, setting back and rearing at the mere sight of a bridle. But, she was very responsive to a halter. I started with a rope halter, then went softer with a flat halter. When she settled down and became more trusting, I put her back in a bridle because I wanted finer communication. She has a French link snaffle right now, but I think she is ready for a shank bit so I can ride one handed. I am interested in a shank with a cricket because she chomps on hr bit when she is bored, eager or anxious. I think it will enhance our communication. And my horse isn't afraid of her bridle anymore. She will pu her head in the head stall and reach her open mouth for the bit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Why not? I once saw some ladies riding by and had my mare in her halter and lead. I *really* wanted to catch up to them so I just tied the lead around hopped on and took off. Bareback, running up hill. 
My mare could be spooky sometimes. She liked to let her reactive Arab side take over sometimes. But she normally would just spook in place. Actually, Breezy looked a lot like Wallaby's mare!

Danielle


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Thenrie, thank you for your response. I always feel the censorship, even when no one says anything. Those who do say something have no fixes, only critism for the answers I have finally found. I worked with this boy for months before finally resigning myself.

I have been riding for 25 years, all types and kinds. Before this horse I had never worn spurs and my bit collection was every soft and kind creation I could find. None of those bits could get this boy to listen, even after he came fresh from the trainer. Without spurs, he became heavy on my leg within our first 30 mins ride back. 

Merlot, you would NEVER find a mark in the mouth nor a hair on his side out of place, after my 3 hour ride with my boy. 

I take offence to the mindset that hardware = abuse. My best mentors always drilled into me that any tool is only as cruel as the 'tool' using it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

I ride bitless in a riding halter. It is a snugger fit through the nose than a regular rope halter so it doesn't ride up or turn on the horses face. It has a place to attach the reins on the sides. I have one with metal rings, one with loops. I also use rope reins. So I can ride and tie with all the same head gear. Easy convenient and handy.


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep i trail ride with the Nurtural Bitless bridle. Had my horse for 8 months and never has she had a bit in her mouth since i've bought her, I always ride with my bitless bridle wherever i go!


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

hemms said:


> Thenrie, thank you for your response. I always feel the censorship, even when no one says anything. Those who do say something have no fixes, only critism for the answers I have finally found. I worked with this boy for months before finally resigning myself.
> 
> I have been riding for 25 years, all types and kinds. Before this horse I had never worn spurs and my bit collection was every soft and kind creation I could find. None of those bits could get this boy to listen, even after he came fresh from the trainer. Without spurs, he became heavy on my leg within our first 30 mins ride back.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's the hardware that makes it abuse but the user who is abusing the hardware that does.......


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Ok, honestly, I read the OP and skipped to the end just to see. Kinda looks like I'm glad I did. To the original question, most of our trail rides are in nylon halter and lead rope tied back for reigns. So no it's not crazy to consider it. As long as your horse is up to it, we got a lot more riding time in this way. A quick 15-30min ride is so easy bare back in a halter. I also feel its a good strength for a horse to be able to ride in just a halter or even just a lead rope through the mouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I train my mare in a Myler snaffle and trail ride in a Light Rider bitless bridle. 

She goes really well in it, and I can actually get passable flatwork in it as well. I like being able to hop off and turn it onto a halter to let her graze or drink. It's leather and is actually really nice looking.

It is similar to this one:


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't use a bit at all in any of my three mares and I trail ride a few times every year, on all kinds of trails. I just don't like bits at all, I sure wouldn't want a piece of metal in my mouth for how ever long were out.

I use a bit-less bridle type of set-up and had ZERO issues with the control of my horses. She is just fine with the setup and it will not cause and pain or discomfort for her. I had both Babe and Mea since birth and they grew up bit-less when I started their training. Gypsy came to me as an adult, she was an ex-barrel racer/show horse by her previous owner. Gypsy did use a bit before I got her, but I switched to a bit-less right away and she took to it right away with zero issues at all. It was like she never used a bit. I understand that all horses are different and not all will take to a bit-less and will require a bit. I'm just glad I don't have to use one, I feel so much better and I know my girls do too. I also know that some shows require the use of a bit so again I understand if folks need one.


----------



## BellaIris (Jul 21, 2012)

Nearly all of the riding I do is on trails, and I've been using a bitless exclusively for the last two years. Whether it's a good idea or not depends on the horse, and if it works for you, you should not be ashamed to go without a bit, but you've probably gotten that much from the previous posters. For my mare, she was much happier when she first wore the bitless. Other benefits include being able to hand graze in the bridle without the bit getting all nasty, and not having to worry about warming a cold bit in the winter.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I do agree that you don't have as precise control over the nose/lateral flexion in a bitless as you do with a bit, but that is why I use bitless on the trail and a bit for flatwork and competeing. A few times my mare has had a 'moment' where she jumps around and flings her head, and it is definitely easier to bring her back in a bit, but is still possible in my bitless, just slower, takes longer for her brain to kick back in.

I am also one who won't ride in a rope halter for anything other than coming in from the paddock. In my experience they slide up and/or around on the face and aren't very clear in signal. I much prefer a specifically designed bitless set-up.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

wildspot, I like the looks of that bridle. very nice.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I really like it. It sits neatly on her head, doesn't move around or rub, loosens off quickly once you release, and is easily converted to a halter and lead. It has a bit more bit than a side pull if you want it, or you can use it as a side pull. I've also used it a couple times when I put beginners on so they don't go pulling on their mouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

